# F-16 "Fighting falcon" - fiberglass R/C kit from U



## inmaestro (Dec 19, 2005)

F-16 "Fighting falcon"

Specifications: 

Condition: NEW, NEVER USED 

Construction: fiberglass 
landing gear: no need (launch from hand) 
Wingspane: 800 mm (31.5 in) 
Linght: 900 mm (35.43 in) 
Wing foil: 10 % 
Stab foil: 9 % 
Weight(netto): 900-950 g (31.75-33.51 oz) 
Max speed: 100 Km/h - 62.14 Mph 
Recomended Power Source: 

electroimpeller diameter: 80-95 mm (3.15-3.543 in) 
R/C System - 3 channel 
Delta-mixer 
2 pico-servo 
Speed control system 

GFC Technologies! 
GFC Sandwich wings! 
GFC Fuzelage! 
You are looking at a very hugh aerobatic beauty called "Fighting falcon" - GFC airplane! 
This GFC features lightweight all fiberglass structure. Airplane made and looking VERY REALISTIC! 
* Constructed precisely from top quality fiberglass 
* Comes with all you see on pictures. 

LOOK AT HERE F-16 PLANE: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=6023902382


----------

